# Black Iris and more



## farmerj (Jun 2, 2009)

Pictures from the parents flower garden today.  These were taken around 6:30-7 AM.    I really do think a new monitor and a calibration kit are seriously in order.

D90,  was the lens and camera.

Black Iris w/ fill flash (_at least if that's what you want to call the pop-up flash on the D90_)
50mm f/1.8D, 1/60, f/5.6, ISO200, EV-.7, Center weighted Avg, 






California Blue Bell, w/ fill flash. _(this is really about the size of a popcap)_
Nikkor 16-85 VR f/3.5-f/4.5, 1/200, f/5.6, EV0, Center weighted Avg





Abbey Bush, w/ Fill flash
Nikkor 16-85 VR f/3.5-f/4.5, 1/100, f/5.6, EV0, Center weighted Avg


----------



## mooimeisie (Jun 6, 2009)

For me, the colors on the first two are brilliant. Love them, especially the Iris. Is the blue flower really that blue? Personally I like to see the backgrounds a little darker, so as not to compete with the flower. The third, I thought, meh just a bunch of pink flowers, then the more I looked at it, I liked it. I hope you don't mind, but here's what I did with cropping, no other changes.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 6, 2009)

I like how you cropped the California Blue bell.

This is how it looks in real life.  They are available here. California Bluebell item #3301

These particular ones are about 4-5 inches from the ground.


----------



## marcpro (Jun 8, 2009)

Since this was a thread about exposure and light, I just wanted to throw this on the "light table", pardon the pun  -  what if you tried similar shots, but with the light coming "at you" (also called rim light), and shining through the petals of the flowers? You'ld have to play around with the exposure to get it just right, but it might be an interesting challenge, with rewarding results. 

Just my two cents  

Cheers!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 8, 2009)

marcpro said:


> Since this was a thread about exposure and light, I just wanted to throw this on the "light table", pardon the pun  -  what if you tried similar shots, but with the light coming "at you" (also called rim light), and shining through the petals of the flowers? You'ld have to play around with the exposure to get it just right, but it might be an interesting challenge, with rewarding results.
> 
> Just my two cents
> 
> Cheers!




You thinking something like this?

I thought I had two pictures of this.  One where the outside is blown out and this one.    I deleted the other pictures that were blown out and you could not see past the screen.

I won't post the Exif.  It's available in the pictures as Exif information you can look at with Opanda.com - Professional Photography Software (DigitalFilm, PowerExif, IExif, PhotoFilter)


----------

